# North to South of France.



## tomwright (1 Jul 2013)

Hi, first time post here.

I'm looking at cycling from Northern France (Calais / Le Havre) to Toulon over 10 days in June next year. It's been of interest for a while but now I've finally convinced a couple of people to do it with me we're starting to make plans.
We're all regular cyclists, commuting and 50m+ weekend rides, in good health, and have a relatively good level of fitness (although untested at touring).
We're going in to this with a lot of naivety, planning on 80 miles a day, travelling light & staying in b&bs / caravans / hostels en route. Panniers filled with not much other than the most basic of tools & components, a couple of spare pairs of clothes, first aid kit and some other personal essentials.

I'm sure there will be a horde of considerations for us to make before next year but would love some advice;
I'd like to tackle Mont Ventoux, but as far as that point are there any advised routes?
I'm guessing avoiding Paris is best?
Recommend any good books / websites to plan routes?
Advice on essential things to pack?
Are the Gendarmes as strict with what cyclists carry as they are with motorists?

Many Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jay clock (1 Jul 2013)

Re fitness all should be fine. But do test all your kit out avidly. Simple things like "I will stick a rack on the bike" become more of a challenge when you suddenly discover your heels hit the panniers

Navigation is a huge time-taker. Stop every time you hit a junction and you quickly have 120 mins a day lost. Same for looking for accommodation. "It's only 20k to the hotel" quickly becomes a pin when you want to stop. I use booking.com ahead of time. I also use a handlebar bag with a Michelin map on it so I can constantly plot ahead and save wasted time.

Look at Crazy Guy on a Bike too!


----------



## s7ephanie (1 Jul 2013)

and don't expect good weather, this June has has some really COLD days


----------



## bikepacker (1 Jul 2013)

I have done a similar route a couple of times the second time in 12 days. This was heading to Orleans then crossing Burgandy to Macon. From there following the Rhone Valley. If you are climbing Ventoux on route the obvious way is from Malaucene but I prefer doing it from Bedoin. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## jay clock (1 Jul 2013)

but they are going next June! On balance June is a good time to go....


----------



## Alex H (1 Jul 2013)

jay clock said:


> but they are going next June! On balance June is a good time to go....


 
We've cycle toured France every year since 1990, always the last 2 weeks in June and it was always sunny and we *never* got rained on ( even in Normandy)

But since we've lived here ........................


----------



## stuhyde (6 Jul 2013)

Mont Ventoux is a must. There are three road routes up and one off road. I am too big and fat to do off-road but have done all three road routes. The route all the way around is also not to be missed. Its about 50 miles and more climb than going up as it includes the beautiful Gorges du Nesque.
So the three routes
*Bedoin.*
The hardest. Just a slog, no respite til Chalet Reynard. Then its out into the open. In the summer that means heat AND wind. Pass Tommy Simpsons memorial en route to the top. Leave something at the shrine if you stop.
*Malaucene*.
Less steep slightly longer and starts in the village rising quickly. A good climb up to Mont Serein, then in my view its easier to get to the top than Bedoin
*Sault.*
Sault is the Lavender capital of Provence, so you might want to time it around that. The route up is much less steep and wanders through the woods before arriving at Chalet Reynard.
There are great shops and stops for food and drink in all three towns. Market Day in Bedoin is Monday and the roads are packed. I think Malaucene is Wednesday
Finally if you fancy a challenge try this one. I didnt quite make it last year but will try again this year. I am already much better prepared, albeit still big and fat.
http://www.clubcinglesventoux.org/
Other than that have a great ride.
For a wonderful relax try the river walk at theTourenlenc river, entering at Vaux and just walk up, clear water, deep in parts but walkable and very safe for children of all ages up to 100
If you are camping I highly recommend
http://www.camping-ventoux.fr/

Very cycle friendly, stunning sunsets from the terrace

Stuart


----------



## robgul (11 Jul 2013)

Have a look at www.cycle-endtoend.org.uk and there's a section about France .... including a book and ready-to-print map for Calais - Reims - Lyon - Avignon - Montpelier (Wine-ding Down Through France)

ANY cycling in France is great - we did the Calais - Montpelier ride in 2008, and I have a plan to do it again.

Rob
(I have own up to it being my website!)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Jul 2013)

..stay out of the big towns if you can...nightmare navigation etc.


----------



## robgul (12 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..stay out of the big towns if you can...nightmare navigation etc.


 
Have to say that whilst big towns wouldn't be my first choice they don't really present much of a challenge - to me (doubtless others will argue) France, including big towns, is probably the best signposted country I've ever been to (USA was probably the worst).

Trips in France have taken in Reims, Dijon, Lyon (2nd to Paris) and Paris (was there the week before last - lots of signage and cycle/bus lanes - no big deal other than the odd busy left turn where we hopped off on the right and used the light controlled crossing)

Rob


----------



## asterix (13 Jul 2013)

IME big towns anywhere are a challenge to get out of on a bicycle because the signage is for m/vehicles and they assume that you want the big fast routes. Other cyclists in France or even motorists can be helpful and in some areas many motorists also ride a bike so they know the nice routes.

My usual way to solve the problem is to find the Bureau de Tourisme and get a town plan. The staff tend to be very helpful too and will sometimes phone a campsite for you if you ask nicely.

(Have just completed a very enjoyable tour of some French alpine roads and will post details when I have a moment)


----------



## asterix (13 Jul 2013)

jay clock said:


> but they are going next June! On balance June is a good time to go....


 

Agree. the sun is getting fierce now - sun block is essential for pale northerners - and insect repellent can make life easier on certain camp sites


----------



## stuhyde (15 Jul 2013)

For anti midgie you cant beat Avon Skin So Soft. It is really good, and smells nice if thats important to you. Also can be delivered I assume. Its used by the SAS apparently
See http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...ronu_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html


----------



## bof (16 Jul 2013)

asterix said:


> IME big towns anywhere are a challenge to get out of on a bicycle because the signage is for m/vehicles and they assume that you want the big fast routes. Other cyclists in France or even motorists can be helpful and in some areas many motorists also ride a bike so they know the nice routes.
> 
> My usual way to solve the problem is to find the Bureau de Tourisme and get a town plan. The staff tend to be very helpful too and will sometimes phone a campsite for you if you ask nicely.
> 
> (Have just completed a very enjoyable tour of some French alpine roads and will post details when I have a moment)


 
Or download detailed maps of big towns into your smartphone before setting off (eg with Viewranger) and use the GPS feature in those big towns (otherwise you have to find the BdT to get the map, though they're usually well signed.)


----------



## jay clock (17 Jul 2013)

I have a totally free Android app that does not need data at all, called Maps with Me. Download the app, then download the country/region you want. It then shows a zoomable map for where you are. No navagation, but ideal if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere and want to find out where you are. I also got one of these http://www.totalmerchandise.co.uk/uploads/product-images/Bicycle_bell_with_compass.jpg on my last trip for a few euros and it worked a treat!


----------



## psmiffy (19 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..stay out of the big towns if you can...nightmare navigation etc.


 
The obvious routes - apart from Paris and Lyon there are no big towns that pose any difficulty - Its easy to get into the centre of Paris Marginally more difficult to get out out south - Lyon is dead easy to get in and there is a great big River you can follow to get out - anywhere else is not worth worrying about

its a Fallacy that towns are difficult - towns are often some of the most interesting pieces of the ride - Ive done France North to South eight times and Ive not bought a single stadt plan for any town


----------



## DooDah (24 Jul 2013)

> but they are going next June! On balance June is a good time to go....


@s7ephanie is right, June has been a pretty wet month in France over the last few years, and I live in the normally dry South-West. July is normally a better month, but it can be very hot. July and August are the most difficult months to find accommodation and if you do find it, it will be more expensive. IMO early September is the best time in terms of weather, accommodation costs. The trouble you will face is the weather in the mountain regions, it is really pot luck as to whether it is stupidly hot or cold, wet and even snowy. If it were me, I would choose late June or early September.


----------



## DooDah (24 Jul 2013)

On another note this website is full of useful info: http://www.freewheelingfrance.com/


----------



## Mr Bunbury (25 Jul 2013)

A friend and I did a very similar route to yours a couple of years ago: we started at Caen and rode to Marseille via Mt Ventoux. We took 8 riding days, which was restricted by the length of the summer half term holiday (one of us is a teacher), a typical day would be 100-110km, with a couple of longer days thrown in. This was early July, we credit cared toured, we always found accommodation on the night and we both enjoyed ourselves hugely. The Loire is beautiful country and Mt Ventoux is, as people have said, a must.

My tour journal is here.


----------



## asterix (25 Jul 2013)

psmiffy said:


> The obvious routes - apart from Paris and Lyon there are no big towns that pose any difficulty - Its easy to get into the centre of Paris Marginally more difficult to get out out south - Lyon is dead easy to get in and there is a great big River you can follow to get out - anywhere else is not worth worrying about
> 
> its a Fallacy that towns are difficult - towns are often some of the most interesting pieces of the ride - Ive done France North to South eight times and Ive not bought a single stadt plan for any town


 










> The Loire is beautiful country ..


 
Agree about the Loire. My first tour was there. It's so relaxing my daily mileage got smaller and smaller and using youth hostels I met so many interesting people.


----------

